# what's a fair price on this SB 9A?



## Chris_V (Jan 14, 2015)

I am new to the site and machining in general. I am looking to buy a SB 9A and use it at as a hobby maching in my garage. I build cars, dune buggies, etc as a hobby and use a machine shop several times a year for custom parts. While thats not a bad deal i enjoy doing it myself. 

So i have found a 9A that has been privately owned for hte last 15 years. it comes with a 3&4 jaw chuck, single point tool holders, some carbide bits, collet set and claser, and a quick change gear box. The owner claims it is in great shape and turns to .001" repeatedly. 

I am not looking to steal it but would like to know a fair market value on the lathe. the owner has moved and no longer has room for it. it has only been sitting a few months.

Here are a few pics. I know you cant determine wear from the pics.


----------



## Bishop (Jan 14, 2015)

Price seems to vary more with location than machine. The lathe is dirty but nothing appears to be broken and my gut tells me its in good condition under the dirt. Where I am it would probable sell for $2500.00 other places online I have seen similar lathes sell for $1200.00

Shawn


----------



## Dark Age 53 (Jan 14, 2015)

Being new to lathes I couldn't say, you might get a better feed back from the guys that know if you give them some more details. Something like, have you seen the lathe in person or just from photo's, what is the owner asking for it?


----------



## OldMachinist (Jan 14, 2015)

In the midwest with the accessories shown it should bring between $1000 to $1300 depending on demand in your area. Personally I'd offer $950 and see how it goes.


----------



## Chris_V (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm checking it out tomorrow. Anyone tell me the age?


----------



## Brain Coral (Jan 14, 2015)

Without meaning to insult, with the Very dirty condition of the lathe, it doesn't look like it's been turned on in the last 15 years. If this is the state of the lathe upon advertising it for sale, I'd take a very close look. His statement of holding .001 repeatably is only that... a statement. This state of neglect shows how the owner cares about the lathe. I would walk away, just on the pics alone. $500.00 is all I would entertain for a lathe in such a state.

Brian


----------



## Dave Smith (Jan 14, 2015)

Bishop said:


> Price seems to vary more with location than machine. The lathe is dirty but nothing appears to be broken and my gut tells me its in good condition under the dirt. Where I am it would probable sell for $2500.00 other places online I have seen similar lathes sell for $1200.00
> 
> Shawn




I'm with your thinking Shawn--a plain 9" SB with just one chuck and no tooling can sell for 1K----this one has two chucks---a nice cabinet stand--20 collets and holder----tooling----and a quick change gearbox---so I would think $1500 would be fair--------Dave


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Jan 15, 2015)

pretty hard to tell without seeing it and running it. The tooling may be worth $3-400 on its own if the 3 jaw is in recent condition, the lathe could be worth anything from $4-500 to $1000 depending on whether it's teardown and rebuild project or wipe it down and use it lathe.

It would be worth finding a local friendly machinist to take along and check it out with you. For that lathe, I would hit the limit at around $1000 if I could turn it on, try some different speeds and if everything moved smoothly, less if I couldn't, more if it was obviously pristine under the muck. It's a crap shoot to be honest, some lathes have been given a paint job, tarted up and be completely worn out, others look like ....e but a rub down with WD40 reveals a near new jem.


----------



## rafe (Jan 15, 2015)

That's a pretty nice lathe, with some decent tooling. What is he asking for it? Seriously you could spend $500 for a 6x18 Atlas with less tooling. If you like it and he's being fair and honest grab that one. Plug it in and have him run it for you ....I'd bet that lathe will do anything you need it too. I don't see how you'ld go wrong in the 1k area


----------



## OldMachinist (Jan 15, 2015)

Chris_V said:


> I'm checking it out tomorrow. Anyone tell me the age?




Mid year 1956


----------



## Chris_V (Jan 15, 2015)

thanks. I went to look at it today.  he has a home machine shop with two other lathes. one is HUGE and the other is a good bit larger then this one. 

I could see some wear on the way and it only had the 3 jaw chuck and collets. no other tooling. he claimed to have never had it off in the last 15 years. the belt was worn to the point that it would pop off when turned on. you could put a tool on the side of the belt till it got turning and then it would work. it ran smooth. it has three shades of paint on it and could use a fresh coat.

he is asking $1500 and as of now I have passed on it.


----------



## Chris_V (Jan 16, 2015)

OldMachinist said:


> Mid year 1956



thanks. how did you determine that?


----------



## OldMachinist (Jan 16, 2015)

From serial number list on Steve Wells website.

http://www.wswells.com/serial_number.html


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jan 16, 2015)

you were better to pass on it.
the picture of the V-way looked deceptively worn and scored, i seriously doubt .001" repeatability
:notthis:


----------



## Chris_V (Jan 16, 2015)

Ulma Doctor said:


> you were better to pass on it.
> the picture of the V-way looked deceptively worn and scored, i seriously doubt .001" repeatability
> :notthis:



here are some close ups that i took while looking at it.


----------



## fastback (Jan 16, 2015)

Personally, I think that passing on this was the best thing to do.  It may be a Southbend but it is also a short bed and only have about 19 inches between centers.  It can get pretty expensive to set up a lathe, chucks, steady rest follow rest etc.  I think that 5 or 6 hundred would have been a decent price.


Paul


----------



## gregg (Jan 16, 2015)

Sorry did not work out. Same here in SD hard find a used lathe and when you do they are dirty beat the heck. Why do people treat lathes and mills that way??  :whiteflag:I gave up after many years and ordered a PM 12X36. Should be here early next week. Just bought a 8530 Clausing mill and paid to much but seems light on wear? Same place a wile back had a Clausing lathe from one time a school. I don't know how many hands or years since then. No tooling and wanted like $4900.. And it sold very fast. To Another fool like me? lol ..I just said screw it and ordered the new PM. More money than I wanted to invest but its new and has the tooling and hole thru the head that will give me ability to do a lot of work older lathes will not let me do.  That said I love the old lathes and may had to do why I let myself buy the mill I did.???


----------



## Bishop (Jan 16, 2015)

Good call on passing on that lathe, I was definately wrong on my gut telling me it was in good shape under the dirt. That looks to be a lot of wear on the v-ways, actually as bad as I have seen in photos!!


----------



## 4GSR (Jan 17, 2015)

That's some pretty bad wear shown in the pictures..I'd pass too!


----------

